# Plant id please...



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

This plant just popped up about 4 months ago...It started as one tiny leaf and in 4 months it now has what you see. Seems to be growing very slow and that is HC in front of it, for a size reference.

Any thoughts?

Thanks Roy


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry here's the photo...


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides maybe?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

What Ian said, however you spell it. This species of Hyrdoctyle is a lot smaller in leaf diameter and used to be a very prized plant by some people. It isn't really a great grower for a lot of people.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep, that's it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Didn't I send you some of that Roy? If not purposely then maybe by accident. 

It's a great plant if it gets a ton of everything.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the confirmation folks.

Cavan, I'm not sure, It seemed to grow from nothing, no leaves were present. Maybe a tiny piece of stem or something. I really think it came from some 'mini' moss I received from aquaticmagic.

I love the plant and have read (after confirmation) that it can be very difficult to grow.

How big will the leaves get?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The leaves will get about that size or a tiny bit bigger. The largest leaf in my tank is smaller than a dime and about the same size as Rotala indica. It seems to grow real slow for me but then again my tanks are in great shape lately


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, it's apparently really easy to grow emersed too. I've heard someone had it growing in their living room under very reasonable conditions (maybe he'd like to comment?  )


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Grows like mad floating. Runners are thick and long. One of these days I'd like to use it as a carpet plant … think Glosso.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have some growing emersed in a vase on my desk (in front of a north window) It grows as fast or faster there and is quite pretty.


----------

